#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Вик Мэнсфилд. "Тибетский буддизм и современная физика"

## Поляков

Вик Мэнсфилд "Тибетский буддизм и современная физика. На пути к единству любви и знания".

М.: Новый Акрополь, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 2000 экз., 208 стр., твердый переплет
Перевод с английского А. В. Дюбы

Книга Вика Мэнсфилда не требует специальных знаний ни в физике, ни в буддизме. Она апеллирует к диалогу и сотрудничеству между ними, раскрывая их связи и различия. Автор совершает настоящее путешествие в сердце современной физики и тибетского буддизма — от квантовой механики, относительности и космологии к понятиям пустоты, сострадания и расщепления.

В. Мэнсфилд (1941-2008) — профессор физики и астрономии Колгейтского университета. Наряду с широким спектром научных дисциплин он вел курсы, связанные с тибетским буддизмом и юнгианской психологией. Почти сорок лет он тесно общался с духовными лидерами США, Европы и Индии и знакомился с их учениями.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/1440

----------

Aion (06.09.2010), Echo (06.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.09.2010), Вова Л. (06.09.2010), Егор С. (06.09.2010), Чиффа (06.09.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Рискну высказать предположение о книге, хотя и не читал ее. Точно могу сказать, что не буду ее покупать.

На английском книга вышла в 2008 г. при поддержке фонда Темплтона, тогда же я писал о том, что настораживает уже ее название.  Единство любви и знания. Кто мне объяснит, какое отношение к философии тибетского буддизма имеет любовь?

Из рецензии 2008 г., размещенной на сайте Metanexus Institute  (международная организация, финансируемая фондом Темплтона, поддерживающая диалог науки и религиЙ), можно видеть, что книга Мэнсфилда противопоставляется нескольким вышедшим к тому времени книгам по буддизму и физике. 

Рецензент отмечает, что диалог буддизма и науки, физики в частности, существует в основном благодаря встречам ЕСДЛ с учеными, физиками, организуемыми Mind and Life Institute. Если имея это в виду, посмотреть каким именно книгам по буддизму и физике рецензент противопоставляет работу Мэнсфилда, то видно, что это книга ЕСДЛ, публикации материалов его встреч с физиками, а также книга одного из их постоянных участников. 

Мэнсфилд не принимал участие ни в одной из встреч ЕСДЛ с физиками. 

Напомню, что всего было две такие встречи, в обоих активное участие принимал физик с мировым именем А. Цейлингер, одним из первых экспериментально установивший нелокальность. Согласно материалам встреч он не акцентировал внимание на этом физическом явлении.

Рецензент довольно подробно анализирует его книгу и, на мой взгляд, ее качество, уровень можно оценить по отношению автора к нелокальности. 




> Perhaps the most interesting and challenging chapter in Mansfield's tome is Chapter Four, where he discusses the ‘physics of peace.’ Here Mansfield establishes the principle of nonlocality. Basically, nonlocality states that things depend on one another in an essential way. According to Mansfield: " We can no longer consider objects as independently existing entities, localized in well-defined regions of space-time. Nonlocality teaches us that the properties at one location instantaneously depend upon properties found at arbitrarily large distances" (88). The actual detail and argument behind this conclusion is very complex and difficult, though Mansfield did an admirable job of making the whole thing look rather simple. Nonetheless, the picture that seems to emerge is that of physical reality being of the “same taste,” as Buddhists are wont to maintain. Everything everywhere is, so to speak, one and the same; all the parts within everything are interconnected with and depend for their very being on one another. Here is another area where Buddhism and quantum mechanics seem to strongly concur.


Прочтя это, я точно не буду покупать книгу Мэнсфилда: хотя он и физик, но несет популярную нынче околофизическую чушь о нелокальности, которую с удовольствием может проглотить нетребовательная публика. Его познания в тибетском буддизме выражены в публикациях 4 работ, две из которых посвящены сопоставлению тибетского буддизма и юнгианской психологии (выступление на конференции и глава в книге). 

P.S. По поводу взаимоотношений института ЕСДЛ (MLI) и фонда Темплтона хочу добавить, что фонд дал MLI  многолетний грант более 1 млн долл на премии молодым ученым им. Варелы, работающим "на стыке" науки и буддизма.

----------


## Николай Бе

По замечанию британского биолога, атеиста и критика религии Ричарда Докинза, высказанному в книге "Бог как иллюзия", Темплтонская премия "обычно присуждается учёному, который готов сказать что-нибудь хорошее о религии".
Отлично понимаю и осознаю, что Темплтон для меня как клеймо - "Осторожно, религиозная чушь христианского толка". Боюсь, что книгу подводят под христианские ценности.

----------


## Aion

> Кто мне объяснит, какое отношение к философии тибетского буддизма имеет любовь?


Майтрея придёт и  объяснит...))) 



> Его познания в тибетском буддизме выражены в публикациях 4 работ, две из которых посвящены сопоставлению тибетского буддизма и юнгианской психологии.


Покойный окромя того, что был доктором наук, профессором физики и астрономии Колгейтского университета,  ещё и астрологией занимался, а его работу «Синхронность», развивающую идеи Юнга и Паули, основатель процессуально ориентированной психологии Арнольд Минделл назвал блестящей.

----------

